# Hoping my doe will kid alright *update, not good*



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

She has lost her ligs, but nothing so far. She is an older doe. Not sure what to say. She is not crying out, so I am hoping things are normal. I'm a scared goat mommy!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Hoping my doe will kid alright*

The anxiety is terrible! :hug: Do you know what day she's on? Sending prayers your way for a healthy kidding. ray:

Robin


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hoping my doe will kid alright*

As long as she isn't in any duress and pushing.. with no success.... she isn't quite there yet...

I know it is a very stressful time....hang in there... we are here for you.... :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Hoping my doe will kid alright*

I know what you mean, my scariest one was my last one for the year, and I was really glad. Hope it all goes perfectly.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Hoping my doe will kid alright*

No dice. Had to call the vet out, after seeing bright blood coming out of her. He had to pull out the dead buck that did not pass out of her. The vet didn't understand what happened. He said the kid was small enough to go, and he was right there, and not breech as I thought that I felt inside of her. It was so beautiful too...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am sorry :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...I am so sorry....  

Maybe the Doe got hit real hard by another goat recently and that may be why it was gone like that..... :hug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so tough to try and figure it out. Hugs


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry :hug: 

Was this the only kid?
With the bright red blood and the stillbirth, I'd have to say that his cord broke before he could be born and any number of things from getting tangled with a sibling(happened to me last year) to the cord being too short would have caused it.
Give mama lots of TLC...She'll be mourning too :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes Liz, that is what the vet said. It looked like the cord had been ripped. When the vet pulled it out there was no placenta and he was very pale. She carried this buck very low, so I am wondering if this had something to do with it. And I am almost positive that I felt the elbow of the rear leg when I reached inside of her when the red blood came. But he said that it was lined up, though his head was not tucked with the legs under his chin. Perhaps his head got turned backwards. I was up all night with her, worried. I felt something was wrong, but there were no obvious signs that I could point to that would scream red flags. I did notice a tinge of blood in her mucus early this morning, but I figured it had to do with vaginal stretching or something.

I do now understand the feeling of giving up that a lot of people feel. When tragedy strikes, it really makes you feel off balance. I don't want to go through this ordeal again, but I know it is part of life. I am thinking however of voulenteering with the vet that came out so that I can get more experience. Though, I know most of the tag-alongs will usually be hardships, for you usually don't call the vet unless you need help.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am sorry about the kid. But really glad you were able to get the vet there and save the doe. I hope she will be all right. Let her have a lot of love and company and some treats? - peanuts? for awhile. Good job calling the vet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The experience you'd gain by volunteering with the vet would be very valuable to not only yourself but others as well :hug: 

Loss at any time is hard, but the hurt does heal with time :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am sorry to hear the news. Poor little guy. I know the feeling....every time something goes wrong I feel like quiting but I give it time and then it passes.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

SO, So sorry. How quickly things can go wrong. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry the little guy didn't make it. :hug: 
Glad that mom is okay. I understand about the feeling of giving up, but hopefully time will help that. It's that we care about them so much, that it's so heart-breaking, but it's that same caring that makes (helps) us keep going.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you had this happen to you. :hug:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

So sorry you lost him but really glad your doe is going to be okay.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for all the kind responses. No, I am not giving up. I just meant that I feel empathy for those that feel that way. Next time I will try the smaller buck since she is older. I think if I can get a nice doe from her next time that I can breed that one with the buck I wanted. I am glad it was not a doe that I lost, as awful as it sounds. I would have been more upset then, because I very much wanted a little doe that looked like her. 
The crossing between the two goats was awesome. Too bad I lost the kid. I have had wonderful luck with my French alpine. He improves so many things on the girls that he is worth his weight in gold. He improves toplines, stretches the length, and improves over-all conformation. Very healthy kids. 
I have one more doe that is due for the year. So I still have one kidding. Hopefully that one will go well.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree that the loss of a buck is much easier than the loss of a doe, Unless of course a buck is what you wanted all along. We lost 1 kid that was born on our farm this year from a older FF doe who didn't know what was going on, she had him during the night by herself and outside the barn. We were very sad because we didn't know she was due anytime soon so we weren't watching her and we didn't pen her up like an the usual bred doe. We decided to look to at least see if the baby was a buck or a doe and discovered it was a buck. We were not as sad after that, but we felt bad for the doe's loss of her baby. 

Keep trying! Sometimes loss happens, but other times you get some great kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss. I'm glad your doe made it, and wishing you both peace and a quick recovery.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  We almost lost one at the end of Feb, and that was terrifying, so I couldn't imagine going through what you've just been through. Thankfully mama should be just fine, and you can rebreed her in the future and hopefully get that doeling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too.. am so sorry....  


Prayers sent that way... :hug: ray:


----------

